# --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--



## _PeG_ (14. Oktober 2012)

*--> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

hi,

wie der thread-titel es erahnen lässt, bin ich auf der suche nach einem notebook.. 


anforderungen setzen sich wie folgt zusammen:

_- genug power für spiele (hauptsächlich bf3)
- ordentliche multimediale ausstattung (habe eine ordentliche bluray sammlung und möchte die auch unterwegs mal genießen können)
- natürlich muss das notebook auch für office-anwendungen usw. geeignet sein#
- gewicht und größe sollten also auch für die mitnahme geeignet sein (ich möchte nicht meinen desktop-pc - siehe signatur - ersetzen)
- wenn eine grafikkarte dann lieber nvidia als amd (gleiches gilt für den prozessor)_
_- ssd ist schon pflicht, aber eine 120gb version genügt_


derzeit bin ich noch auf der suche und benötige daher informationen, vorschläge und hinweise.. 
natürlich habe ich als student nicht unendlich viel geld zur verfügung und wünsche wie ein "dell alienware notebook" sind demnach eher utopisch (leider!!).. allerdings sind auch ultrabooks interessant, aber dann wird wohl bf3 nicht spielbar sein.. 


dennoch bin ich für alle vorschläge dankbar, da ich mich auf diesem gebiet (noch) nicht wirklich auskenne..


mit freundlichen grüßen
_PeG_


----------



## OdlG (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

ich kann nur sagen: thinkpad x-serie! glaub mir, es ist eine wahnsinnige erleichterung, deine notizen auf dem laptop zu schreiben. außerdem kannst du alles vernünftig formatieren und an deine kommilitonen weiterschicken. außerdem ist lenovo markenware und der akku hält sehr lange. zocken geht meist nur sehr bedingt, aber dazu wirst du beim studium ohnehin nicht allzu viel kommen ^^


----------



## fadade (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



OdlG schrieb:


> ... thinkpad x-serie! ... außerdem kannst du alles vernünftig formatieren und an deine kommilitonen weiterschicken ...


 Das kann man mit einem Packard Bell auch 

Wie hoch ist denn in etwa dein Budget? (Ich gehe jetzt mal so von bis zu 1200€ aus ...)

-   -   -   -   -   -   -

Ist dir Akkulaufzeit sehr wichtig?
- Wenn dir so 4 Stunden ausreichen, dann kannst du dir vielleicht mal das ASUS N56VZ ansehen. Gibts für Studenten bei notebooksbillger.de gerade für 950€.

Sonst vielleicht das Alienware M14x, ja doch ein Alienware! Bietet genügend Leistung für Spiele/Multimedia und Office sowieso. Ob es in der Standardvariante allerdings ein BluRay-Laufwerk hat weiß ich gerade nicht. Manko wäre vielleicht aber das Display; ist leider nicht matt.

Was ich darüber hinaus empfehlen kann ist ein Samsung 700Z5C! i5 + GT640M + verhältnismäßig extrem lange Akkulaufzeit + super-Display + super-Verarbeitung für ~980€ 

Aber - wie OldG schon schrieb - sind Modelle aus Lenovos Thinkpad-Reihe, je nach Ausstatung natürlich auch empfehlenswert, vor allem wegen der Robustheit und Qualität.


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



OdlG schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen: thinkpad x-serie! glaub mir, es ist eine wahnsinnige erleichterung, deine notizen auf dem laptop zu schreiben. außerdem kannst du alles vernünftig formatieren und an deine kommilitonen weiterschicken. außerdem ist lenovo markenware und der akku hält sehr lange. zocken geht meist nur sehr bedingt, aber dazu wirst du beim studium ohnehin nicht allzu viel kommen ^^


 
lenovo habe ich mir auch schon angesehen.. gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.. ein paar alternativen wären schon sehr interessant.. 

ABER zocken muss drin sein und da ich im februar das erste juristische staatsexamen (bin eine ganze weile schon kein studienanfänger mehr) ablegen werde, glaube ich doch recht gut einschätzen zu können, ob ich zum zocken zeit habe oder nicht..   




fadade schrieb:


> Das kann man mit einem Packard Bell auch
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn in etwa dein Budget? (Ich gehe jetzt mal so von bis zu 1200€ aus ...)
> 
> ...


 

war sogar schon in einem lenovo store hier in der city.. 
das alienware m14x lockt schon, aber der sehr stark spiegelnde display nervt mich etwas.. jemand erfahrung damit??

akku laufzeit ist eher nebensächlich würde ich sagen..

budget sollte tatsächlich so maximal 1500 sein (ist aber auch die aller oberste grenze zur zeit).. dennoch bin ich für weitere vorschläge oberhalb der preismarke offen, dann muss man eben länger sparen.. 

da es ja eine nvidia grafikkarte sein soll, muss ich mal fragen, ob es denn unterhalb der gtx680m eine sinnvole variante gibt, die für bf3 genügend power hat??


----------



## fadade (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Tjaha, also du kannst glaub ich selbst mit der Intel HD4000 BF3 starten und als Diashow sehen 
Kommt drauf an, ob du jetzt möglichst hohe Grafikqualität wünschst.
Falls ja, wäre eine GTX680M für Full-HD-Auflösung schon Pflicht. Sonst täte es auch eine GTX660M/GT650M auf 1600x900 mit vielleicht mittleren Grafikeinstellungen oder so.
Da könnte man sich dann mal ggf. das _DELL 17R SE_ ansehen oder das _Samsung 700Z*7*C (17")_. Oder eben das Alienware M14x, wenn das mit dem Glare geht (für mich persönlich spielt das jetzt bei überwiegend stationären Geräten keine so große Rolle. Das "Arbeitsbook" für die Uni bei mir hat aber zwingend ein mattes Display).

Vielleicht ist ja auch das Schenker P502 etwas? Da kannst du eine beleuchtete Tastatur, einen i7, eine gute GPU reinknüppeln und hast viel Power (und ggf. den Preisrahmen gesprengt  )

Hier mal ein paar Links zu den GPUs:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

yeah preisrahmen sprengen.. 

also das m14x ist schon ne coole sache, aber leider denke ich, dass der spiegelnde display mich nerven wird.. aber es gibt ja solche folien.. die frage ist nur, ob die auch was bringen ^^

welcher prozessor wäre denn zu empfehlen?? auf notebookcheck stand etwas, aber finde den ollen link nicht mehr.. die haben dort eine empfehlung gegeben.. irgendein i7 3620 oder sowas..


EDIT: auf der seite "notebookcheck" surfe ich zur zeit regelmäßig umher ^^


----------



## fadade (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Also diese Folien bringen wirklich etwas! Die Helligkeit nimmt natürlich etwas ab, aber das Ziel wird damit erreicht. Zudem ist das Alienwaredisplay recht hell, sollte also kein Problem sein.

Als Prozessor würde ich eigentlich nur den i5 3210M oder den i7 3610QM empfehlen, bzw. der im DELL-Konfigurator mögliche i7 QM. Wenn die _Geldkatze _es zulässt natürlich der native Quadcore, aber wenn du BF3 nicht "hardcoremäßig" spielst, tut es selbstverständlich auch der i5. Er passt auch leistungsmäßig eher zur GT650M 




_PeG_ schrieb:


> EDIT: auf der seite "notebookcheck" surfe ich zur zeit regelmäßig umher ^^


Ist auch mit eine der besten Seiten bzgl. mobiler Rechnertests 

PS: Test Alienware M14x Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## _PeG_ (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

naja bf3 soll schon gut ausschauen.. zocke es ja auf meinem pc (signatur) derzeit auch auf fast den höchsten einstellungen..

woran erkenne ich das der prozessor nativ ist?? (steht bestimmt dran, was??)

es ist und bleibt eben eine frage des geldes..


----------



## Thallassa (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> _- genug power für spiele (hauptsächlich bf3)
> - ordentliche multimediale ausstattung (habe eine ordentliche bluray sammlung und möchte die auch unterwegs mal genießen können)
> - natürlich muss das notebook auch für office-anwendungen usw. geeignet sein#
> - gewicht und größe sollten also auch für die mitnahme geeignet sein (ich möchte nicht meinen desktop-pc - siehe signatur - ersetzen)
> ...



Lass mal ein paar mehr Infos springen, wie z.B. reicht dir nur eine 128GB SSD, oder willst du auch noch ne HDD gleichzeitig intern dazu verwenden?
Gewünschte Bildschirmauflösung? Wunschgewicht? Wunschgröße der Bildschirmdiagonale?
Und Warum in aller Welt muss dein Notebook auch spielefähig sein, wenn du ne super Gamingkiste hast? Wirst doch wohl unterwegs mal auf BF3 verzichten können o_O weil so, wie du das hier schreibst, verlangst du eher nach einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, als nach einem bezahlbaren, marktüblichen Notebook für Studenten.

Dennoch, ich werfe als gute, günstige Allrounder mal die Sony Vaio SVS-13 und SVS-15 (Studentenrabattprogramm bei Sony + sehr taktfreudige GT640LE) in den Raum, sowie die Samsung Chronos 7-Serie. (Hoppla, schon genannt worden - egal)

SSD würde ich lieber selbst nachrüsten, da weiß man, was man hat - außerdem kommt es meistens sogar billiger, sich ein Notebook mit HDD zu kaufen und dann die HDD auszuschmeißen und die SSD reinzuklatschen (Netter Bonus: neue 2,5" externe Festplatte ) , als sich gleich ein Notebook mit SSD drin zu kaufen


Als CPU würde schon sowas wie ein guter i5 reichen, i7 wäre natürlich auch nett, aber wohl eher Spielzeug als Notwendigkeit


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Lass mal ein paar mehr Infos springen, wie z.B. reicht dir nur eine 128GB SSD, oder willst du auch noch ne HDD gleichzeitig intern dazu verwenden?
> Gewünschte Bildschirmauflösung? Wunschgewicht? Wunschgröße der Bildschirmdiagonale?
> Und Warum in aller Welt muss dein Notebook auch spielefähig sein, wenn du ne super Gamingkiste hast? Wirst doch wohl unterwegs mal auf BF3 verzichten können o_O weil so, wie du das hier schreibst, verlangst du eher nach einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, als nach einem bezahlbaren, marktüblichen Notebook für Studenten.
> 
> ...



stimmt schon, die anforderungen sind wohl etwas hochgegriffen und eher nicht bezahlbar.. war eher eine suche nach modellen, ansätzen und infos.. bevor ich irgendwas kaufe informiere ich mich sehr gern und "arbeite" mich in das thema ein.. 

wenn du das so schreibst, hast du auch recht wäre total bekloppt neben dem pc auch noch nen gaming laptop zu ordern, das geld kann man sich sparen.. wäre eben nur erstrebenswert gewesen 

evtl wäre ja auch ein ultrabook eine nette lösung.. leicht, starker akku, multimedia wie blurays schauen usw. wird ja wohl möglich sein.. die zenbook reihe von asus sieht ganz nett aus, aber kostet natürlich auch wieder ein wenig kohle..

- bildschirmauflösung wäre full hd schon erstrebenswert, wegen blurays schauen usw.
- gewicht ist mir relativ egal, aber muss jetzt kein 6 kg notebook sein.. man sollte es schon einfach in einer tasche tragen können ohne ins schwitzen zu kommen..
- bildschirmdiagonale auf keinenfall größer als 17", wobei auch das schon enorm ist.. das notebook soll ja nicht meinen pc ersetzen..

 der tipp mit der ssd ist gut!! danke.. 



also wünschenswert wäre es schon, wenn auch das ein oder andere game drauf laufen würde, aber nach dem ich jetzt den ganzen abend herumgeschaut habe, dann sind das preissegmente, die nicht wirklich bezahlbar sind für mich bzw. die auch auch nicht erreichen möchte.. und naja bf3 ist ja nun auch kein leichter brocken für zwischen durch, dafür müsste es schon ein starkes gaming notebook sein..


wie gesagt, vom design und von der ausstattung her wäre die zenbook reihe (ultrabook) von asus schon interessant.. nette größe, bildschirmauflösung ist gut, gewicht und akku sind nahezu perfekt.. ABER zocken wird man damit wohl eher nicht können..

Test Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Thallassa (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Jo, das Zenbook ist wohl, mit dem Samsung 530U3C, Core i5-3317U, 8GB RAM, 524GB (NP-530U3C-A09DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wohl das interessanteste Ultrabook ,wobei das Samsung eher durch Preis, Aufrüstbarkeit und längere Akkulaufzeit besticht und das ASUS durch sein obergeiles Display. (Aber RAM nicht aufrüstbar und fest verlötet)

Als Subnotebook-Lösung würde ich immer noch das Sony Vaio SVS-13 (wenn du magst, meines kommt morgen an, review gefällig? ) bevorzugen, als 15" Allrounder ist man bei der Samsung Chronos-Serie gut aufgehoben, vielleicht ist aber auch der Lenovo hier eine Alternative für dich: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 4GB RAM, 1032GB (M772JGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Ziemlicher Kampfpreis, wie ich finde. Aber ob man immer 2,8 Kilo (+ eventuell Netzteil, also 3,5Kg) mit sich rumschleppen will..Ich würde mir das nicht antun.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

langsam liebäugel ich immer mehr mit einem ultrabook.. 

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Update-Samsung-Serie-9-900X3C-A04DE-Subnotebook.82316.0.html

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Asus-Zenbook-Prime-UX31A-Ultrabook.77076.0.html

also persönlich gefällt mir das asus zenbook vom design her besser und ob der ram festverlötet ist oder nicht, ist mir egal..  ABER im direkte vergleich - zum samsung (welches ebenfalls stylisch ist) kackt das asus etwas ab.. 

danke für das angebot des reviews, aber an sony habe ich irgendwie kein interesse..  hat das sony signifikante vorteile??

das mit dem gewicht stimmt schon.. und ich vergesse gern, dass ich ja einen gamer-pc zu hause rumstehen habe und der hat schon ne stange kohle gekostet ^^



witzig ist, dass das m14x von alienware als multimedia notebook gelistet wird.. hätte ja eher gedacht, es sei ein gamer notebook..


----------



## OdlG (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

hast ja jetzt schin einiges gehört, aber ich habe immernoch nicht gesehen (oder überlesen), wie hoch dein budget ist. und wenn es der oberhammer sein darf, kannst du ein asus zenbook nehmen. die gibt es nämlich auch mit fullhd display. das sieht richtig scharf aus  außerdem wiegt das nur 1,3kg und hat ausreichende leistung für viele spiele


----------



## Alex555 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

falls du etwas besonders portables willst: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29.5cm (11.6") 
XMG A102, 11,6" Display, GT 650M und je nach Konfiguration ein I5 bzw I7 (non ULV). 
Ein 11Zoller wird während des Studiums deutlich angenehmer sein als ein 15".


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



OdlG schrieb:


> hast ja jetzt schin einiges gehört, aber ich habe immernoch nicht gesehen (oder überlesen), wie hoch dein budget ist. und wenn es der oberhammer sein darf, kannst du ein asus zenbook nehmen. die gibt es nämlich auch mit fullhd display. das sieht richtig scharf aus  außerdem wiegt das nur 1,3kg und hat ausreichende leistung für viele spiele


 
joar wenn ich das wüsste, dann könnte ich es dir auch sagen.. bin erstmal offen für alle vorschläge und dann werde ich sehen wieviel kohle mir das notebook wert ist..  

jo also samsung 900 series oder eben zenbook sehen schon wirklich sehr sehr gut aus!! die frage ist nur, ob es mir das geld wert ist (die frage muss ich aber mit mir selbst ausmachen)..

nochmal zum verständnis: full hd sind 1920x1080 und wenn man etwas weniger nimmt, dann hat man wieviel hd pixel?? 


naja 11" sind schon recht klein, aber das xmg sieht auch interessant aus und kriegt man ein gutes p/l verhältnis hin..


----------



## Thallassa (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> danke für das angebot des reviews, aber an sony habe ich irgendwie kein interesse..  hat das sony signifikante vorteile??



Gute P/L, Ausstattung/Pehripherie, Leistung, Akkulaufzeit (mit Zusatzakku seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange), dabei nicht teurer als so ein Zenbook bzw billiger. Halt ein bisschen schwerer und kein FullHD-Screen.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

naja so ziemlich jedes notebook ist schwerer als das zenbook und auch als das pendant von samsung.. dafür ist die "gaming-power" wohl besser, aber für bf3 (habe nur das game zur zeit installiert) reicht es dennoch nicht.. aber ich habe ja einen gaming-pc zuhause und von daher ist das nicht wirklich relevant..

da ich derzeit eh noch spare, geht es hier wirklich um das sammeln von infos, vorschlägen usw. und bisher habt ihr mir echt geholfen.. 


bisherige reihenfolge:
1. asus, samsung
2. schenker, alienware
3. lenovo


EDIT: manko bei den ultrabooks ist das fehlende bluraylaufwerk..


----------



## qwerqwer99 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Also wenn doch eine mittlere dGPU als Kompromiss gewünscht ist, dann finde das Sony S13P oder S15 auch sehr gut. Wenn es noch etwas teurer sein darf, dann das Asus Zenbook UX51VZ. Wenn das Asus hält was es verspricht, dann ist es das absolute Hammer-Notebook. 
Sehr viel Vorschläge zu Subnotebook mit Power (keine Ultrabooks) findest du hier. Einfach mal durchkämpfen.


----------



## OdlG (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

FullHD ist an sich ein Marketingbegriff. Es soll einen Standard für Blurays festlegen und ist für uns PC-Gemeinde eher zweitrangig. Darin werden Dinge wie Auflösung (eben 1920x1080), Farbtiefe, Anzahl der Tonspuren sowie deren Position im Raum usw festgelegt. Für dich ist relevant, wie hoch die Pixeldichte ist, da diese die Bildschärfe bestimmt. Wie du dir denken kannst, ist bei gleichem Sitzabstand FullHD auf einem 13" Monitor schärfer als auf einem 17"er.

Zum Bluraylaufwerk: Willst du dir ernsthaft Filme anschauen bei der Tonqualität der meisten Laptops? Mach das lieber daheim  Und zur Not könntest du dir ein externes Bluraylaufwerk besorgen.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

okay so habe ich mir das mit der hd auflösung schon gedacht.. alles andere wäre ja auch unlogisch irgendwie ^^

naja blurays schauen wäre ja nur für unterwegs mal oder so.. hab am pc nen nettes soundsystem und das ist jeden cent wert, da kommt erstmal nichts ran --> bluesky exo² in verbindung mit einer asus xonar dx und ab und an nutze ich mal den superlux hd681!! (klar geht es noch besser, aber preislich habe ich eine sehr gute mischung: boxen 399€, kopfhörer 19,90€ und soundkarte knapp 70€) 


back to topic 

jedoch sind jetzt hier so viele gute notebooks genannt worden, dass meine entscheidung definitiv nicht leichter wird.. 
ich muss mir wohl letztendlich klar werden, was ich hauptsächlich machen möchte --> und derzeit wäre ein ultrabook aufgrund der leichtigkeit und des akkus für die uni und das referendariat ziemlich praktisch!! spiele sind da wohl nicht drin und bluray laufwerk muss ein externes her, aber bisher überwiegen die vorteile..

naja mal schauen.. da gibt es noch einige reviesw und tests zu lesen, bis ich das geld zusammen habe ^^


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Naja, vor allem sind halt die Notebook mit nem integrierten Blu-Ray-Laufwerk meistens einfach ein wenig überteuert, sodass sich ein externes Laufwerk eh schon fast mehr lohnt.

Die Samsung 7-Serie ist natürlich auch ihren Blick wert, ganz vergessen  Hab ja selbst erst vor einem Monat nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau im Notebookbereich gesucht *g* Aber für mich wurd's dann eben das Vaio, weil alle anderen Subnotebooks & Ultrabooks von der Akkulaufzeit her total abgestunken haben - weil Toshiba nen zu schlechten Bildschirm hat und sonst auch nur Apple auf die Idee kommt, mal gescheite Akkus mit 95whrs zu bauen, ists dann eben der Sony mit Zusatzakku geworden... Mei oh mei.

ASUS hätte noch das im Angebot: ASUS U47VC-WO017V (90NFOC122N1221VL551) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und Bei Lenovo vielleicht mal die Thinkpad Edge S430 und Thinkpad T430 ansehen, sind auch sehr nett. 

@ 15"-Zenbook 
Krasses Teil, die P/L scheint auch zu stimmen - wenngleich die Frage ist, wer sone Ausstattung im Ultrabook/Subnotebook braucht. Aber gut, dass auch mal andere Hersteller als Dell und Sony Sowas wagen.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Oktober 2012)

und bei der alltäglichen nutzung ist das vaio gut??



Thallassa schrieb:


> @ 15"-Zenbook
> Krasses Teil, die P/L  scheint auch zu stimmen - wenngleich die Frage ist, wer sone Ausstattung  im Ultrabook/Subnotebook braucht. Aber gut, dass auch mal andere  Hersteller als Dell und Sony Sowas wagen.


 
du meinst das hier, oder?? das war tatsächlich nen hammer vorschlag, aber kostet auch hammer geld ^^

Asus Zenbook U500 / UX51VZ-CN035H High Performance Notebook

würde das für bf3 reichen, natürlich auf mittleren settings?? kann die graka überhaupt nicht einschätzen..

aber von größe und gewicht her sehr interessant..


----------



## fadade (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Joa, die GT650M ist schon eine ordentliche Karte. Mittlere Settings auf 1600x900 sollten schon drin sein, kommt ja auch etwas aufs Feintuning an 
Allerdings solltest du dort etwas aufpassen, da die Kühlung von Ultrabooks phyikalisch begrenzt ist und deswegen auch nicht so leistungsfähig, wie in "normalen" Notebooks. Sprich es kann mal passieren, dass du u.a. auch in BF3 FPS-Einbrüche bekommst, wenn sich CPU/GPU temperaturbedingt etwas drosseln.

Außerdem: Windows 8?


----------



## qwerqwer99 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Sag ich ja, ist eine super (teure) Mischung aus Mobilität, Leistung und Qualität. Noch ist es aber nicht draußen und ob es zu Throttling kommen kann ist nicht bekannt. Außerdem war mal eine Version mit HDD 500Gb und SSD 128GB angekündigt. Das finde ich persönlich perfekt und könnte etwas günstiger angeboten werden als die 1700€ Variante mit doppel 128GB SSD. Allerdings ist seit der Ankündigung auf der IFA davon nichts mehr zu hören. Schade. Es gibt hier einen "Test" bzw. eher eine detaillierte Beschreibung des UX51VZ. Dabei handelte es sich aber noch um das Vorserienmodell(!) U500. 

Zum einschätzen der Notebook-GPU ist NotebookChek.de -> Technik -> Spielleistung von Notebookgrafikkarten sehr gut. Aber nicht vergessen, die GTX 680M ist das stärkste was es für Notebooks gibt und alles über der GT650M sind für Notebookverhältnisse richtige Gamerkarten. Mit der GT650M kann man bf3 spielen allerdings nicht auf ultra. Was im übrigen erst mit SLI/Crossfire Varianten möglich ist. 

Ein weiteres interessantes Notebook ist das Gigabyte U2442N.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

also mal im ernst, als würde ich windows 8 auf irgendeinem system lassen.. NEIN!! 
bei windows ist es ja leider so: gute version, schlechte version, gute version, schlechte version usw.........
und windows 7 ist ja mal echt der hammer!! 


also mir reicht auch eine 128gb ssd dicke.. nutze ich jetzt gerade auch und es ist optimal (habe wirklich nur bf3 installiert).. naja mal schauen bis zur voraussichtlichen veröffentlichung ist ja noch etwas hin..

hab nen kumpel, der bei dell arbeitet und lasse gerade mal checken, was ich für das m14x sparen könnte.. allerdings ist das gewicht schon wirklich sehr ordentlich..

also derzeit habe ich mich tatsächlich etwas in diesen asus hammer "verliebt"..


----------



## fadade (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> hab nen kumpel, der bei dell arbeitet und lasse gerade mal checken, was ich für das m14x sparen könnte.. allerdings ist das gewicht schon wirklich sehr ordentlich


 Das M14x ist eben auch ein gutes Mittelding zwischen Mobilität und Leistung und wahrscheinlich wesentlich günstiger, als das Ultrabook von ASUS und schon jetzt verfügbar, falls das ne Rolle spielt.



_PeG_ schrieb:


> also derzeit habe ich mich tatsächlich etwas in diesen asus hammer "verliebt"..


Sei froh .. als ich gesucht habe, war *monatelang *flaute, weil *immer *irgendwas war 


PS: Kannst du deinen Kumpel auch mal fragen, warum DELL beim_ Inspiron 17R SE _einen schnöseligen 100Mbit-LAN-Anschluss verbaut hat und nicht Gigabit??? Leben die Designer von dem Gerät noch in den 80ern? 
Weil sonst hätte ich nämlich das genommen.


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Oktober 2012)

der kumpel arbeitet dort als student.. glaube nicht, dass er dir die frage beantworten kann..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Oktober 2012)

Warte noch auf gtx 670mx/gtx 675mx


----------



## _PeG_ (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

wann sollen die kommen??


----------



## qwerqwer99 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Die neuen Nvidia MX Modelle wirst du definitiv niemals in einem Ultrabook und auch in keinem besonders flachen/leichten Notebook finden. Die GT650M ist da momentan die oberste Grenze (meißt wird ja gar keine dGPU verbaut!). Wenn du ein Notebook jenseits der 2,5-3kg Grenze zum spielen kaufen willst und dir die GTX680M zu teuer ist dann könnte man warten. 
Laptoptest mit GTX675MX


----------



## _PeG_ (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

okay gut zu wissen.. 

mittlerweile denke ich, dass das notebook nicht meinen pc ersetzen soll:
- leicht
- dünn
- 13" (maximal 15")
- dennoch ordentlich power unter der haube für evtl mal eine runde bf3 oder fifa13 (geringere grafik natürlich)



ps: man ich bin echt kompliziert ^^


----------



## fadade (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

jetzt mal *exemplarisch*:
Schenker XMG A102-6EW
ASUS Zenbook UX32VD-R3001V (90NPOC124N1121VL151)

Das Schenker kannst du dir auf mysn.de natürlich konfigurieren ist ggf. aber etwas klein und das Ultrabook soll ja demnächst auch mit ner GT650M kommen oder so ...
Sonst wie gesagt Alienware M14x + ggf. Folie (dazu gab es doch gerade die letzten Tage hier auch irgendwo was in nem Thread wo ich rumgeschrieben habe )

Für 15" eben: Samsung 700Z5C (auch wenn es "nur" ne GT640M hat) oder Sony Vaio SV-15 (hat auch "nur" ne GT640M LE, aber dazu gibt es funktionierende BIOS-Mods, die die Leistung sehr start steigern).

_Ansonsten wäre ich auch mal gespannt, was es so in diesem Gebiet für Vorschläge gibt. (So von wegen klein, leistungsstark, nicht zu teuer, dünn, leicht, superduper, perfekt, .....   )

_Ich habe jetzt nicht nochmal die vorigen Seiten nach bisherigen Vorschlägen durchgeblättert, vielleicht kannst du ja nochmal jetz ne aktulisierte Liste mit bisher "als okay angesehenen" Geräten + Anforderungen posten.


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



fadade schrieb:


> [/I]Ich habe jetzt nicht nochmal die vorigen Seiten nach bisherigen Vorschlägen durchgeblättert, vielleicht kannst du ja nochmal jetz ne aktulisierte Liste mit bisher "als okay angesehenen" Geräten + Anforderungen posten.[/SIZE]


 

du bist gut.. wenn ich das nur wüsste.. 

- asus zenbook
- samsung 900 series
- schneker modelle mit entsprechender konfiguration
- m14x

jeweils mit ivy bridge, halbwegs potenter grafikeinheit, ssd, sehr gutem display..


das sind derzeit die favorisierten kandidaten.. aber ich sage es (leider) nochmal, es ist auch eine frage des geldes.. also mal schauen was in den nächsten monaten noch so kommt.. aber dank eurer hilfe hat sich bisweilen diese liste herauskristalisiert..  


wenn natürlich noch jemand einen interessanten vorschlag hat, nur her damit.. 

*
EDIT:* ich seh schon knapp nen tausender muss man bei den gestellten ansprüchen schon einplanen.. auweija..
*EDIT2:* welcher ivy bridge prozessor sollte es in einem notebook eigentlich sein??


----------



## qwerqwer99 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> *EDIT:* ich seh schon knapp nen tausender muss man bei den gestellten ansprüchen schon einplanen.. auweija..


Minimum 


_PeG_ schrieb:


> *EDIT2:* welcher ivy bridge prozessor sollte es in einem notebook eigentlich sein??


Das kommt auf das Anwendungsgebiet drauf an. Wenn es rein um Spiele geht, dann passt ein "einfacher" i5 sehr gut zur GT640M/GT650M. Es gibt aber natürlich auch noch Bereiche außerhalb des Gamings und da kann ein i7QM seeehr viel besser sein...


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Anwendungsgebiet drauf an. Wenn es rein um Spiele geht, dann passt ein "einfacher" i5 sehr gut zur GT640M/GT650M. Es gibt aber natürlich auch noch Bereiche außerhalb des Gamings und da kann ein i7QM seeehr viel besser sein...



welche bereiche meinst du genau?? 

also habe kein interesse an videorendering usw., wenn überhaupt, dann sollte die cpu zum gaming, multimedia unterhaltung und zur office-arbeit genügen..


----------



## qwerqwer99 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Media und Unterhaltung: i3
Spiele in Verbindung mit einer mittleren GPU: i5
Professionelle Programme und Spiele mit einer starken GPU: i7


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

SAMSUNG NP530U3C-A0KDE i5-3317U/8GB/128GB SSD Subnotebooks < 14" kaufen bei Saturn

gebt mal nen kommentar dazu ab.. 

war vorhin kurz mal im saturn und da ist mir dieses ultrabook aufgefallen.. finde es nur bei saturn auf der homepage und nicht auf notebookcheck.com..


----------



## R@ven (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Ich hab mir fürs Studium den hier geholt mit SSD und in 15,6 Zoll Version (gibt auch 14 Zoll): Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist schön flach und bietet eine lange Akkulaufzeit. Im Desktop betrieb sind es wirklich 8 Stunden. Dazu noch ne leistungsfähige Grafikkarte und alles bei gerade mal 2 Kilo. Das Display ist nicht das beste aber ausreichend. Der Lüfter ist unter Last etwas laut aber in der Vorlesung zockt man ja nicht^^ Im Desktopbetrieb ist der Lüfter aber aus, dann ist das Gerät komplett lautlos.

Hab bis jetzt nur mal Dirt2 getestet das läuft auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen Flüssig bei ca. 45 FPS.

Ach ja gibt auch nen Studentenrabatt bei Notebooksbilliger ca. 4-5%.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

@SAMSUNG NP530U3C: Das ist komplett das Gegenteil vom Asus UX51VZ. Das Samsung hat keine dedizierte GPU und einen ULV Prozessor. Dann einen niedrig auflösendes 13" TN-Panel und es hat nur ein einziges Laufwerk. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Einen Testbericht habe ich nicht gelesen aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass man das Laufwerk nicht ohne Garantieverlust selbst austauschen kann. Und kommt man an den Akku ran? 
_Edit: Kurztestbericht_

Wenn es ein 13" Ultrabook ab 1000€ sein soll, dann würde ich entweder ein Asus Zenbook [1,2] oder ein Samsung Series 9 [3] wählen.


----------



## fadade (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

*kommentier* Samsung 530U3C-A02US - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests */kommentier*

Stimme da qwerqwer auch zu, wenn schon, dann (momentan) ASUS oder Samsung.
Ein i5 3210M (bzw. der Nachfolger demnächst) wird für dich ideal sein. Wenn ein i7 für den gleichen Preis möglich ist, musst du jetzt aber gezwungenermaßen auch nicht nein sagen 
Mit einem ULV-Prozessor ist Spielen nur recht eingeschränkt möglich (siehe dazu auch CPU-Tests auf notebookcheck.com).


@R@ven: Dein Link verweist (bei mir) auf eine Kollektion von Acer Timeline-Geräten. Die werden dem TE wahrscheinlich nicht "ultrabook" genug sein ^^


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

okay was auch immer ulv-prozessor bedeutet..  (schon via google nachgelesen )
aber mal ehrlich, der sprung von 800 auf etwas über 1000 euro ist denkbar möglich und dann investiere ich lieber in die zukunft..

nee die acer aspire timeline modelle passen mir irgendiwe nicht in den kram.. obwohl auch dort attraktive sachen dabei sind ^^

übrigens dachte ich mir schon fast, dass sachen die bei saturn angeboten werden meist käse sind.. irgendwo muss bei dem preis ja ein haken sein..

die drei von qwerqwer99 vorgeschlagenen modelle sind schon echt nett!! 
da hat man schonmal ne hausmarke: knapp über 1000 euro.. auweija, da muss ich aber sparen bis märz.. aber zum glück wird es bis dahin ja neuere modelle geben und mir reichen die hier genannten eigentlich (bis auf die graka eventuell) schon.. (ja märz, denn spätestens dann brauche ich den laptop, natürlich je eher ein neues spielzeug, umso besser )


----------



## qwerqwer99 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

März ... *rechne ...  1,2, 3,4,5*, also in 4-5 Monaten? Bis dahin gibt es bestimmt einige neue Modelle. Dann willst du bestimmt ein Touch-Modell^^


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2012)

nee touch möchte ich nicht.. 

aber die modelle jetzt sind ja schon so stark, dass es reicht, wenn die im preis fallen.. 

hab ja im ersten post geschrieben, dass der thread der informationsbeschaffung dient.. kaufe ungern die Katze im sack..


----------



## _PeG_ (3. November 2012)

woran erkenne ich welches model des asus ux31a zenbook prime das aktuellste ist??

dahinter stehen ja als bezeichnung noch Sachen wie r4003v usw...

(genau diese version habe ich bei notebooksbilliger.de im studentenprogramm mit einem i7 mit 1,9ghz und einer 256gb ssd für knapp 1.289,- gefunden)

meine Freundin kriegt wohl so eine kiste zu weihnachten und ich soll sie mal raussuchen..


----------



## _PeG_ (4. November 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

jemand da, um mir zu helfen??


----------



## fadade (4. November 2012)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

NEIN !!!




Spoiler



Oder doch 

Also die Varianten vom Asus UX31A, die ich gefunden habe sind alle "gleichalt/-neu". Nur die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich, aber das hat nicht ubedingt etwas mit dem Alter zu tun.
Die Bezeichnungen am Ende z.B. R4003V dienen halt zur Identifikation der Ausstattung, aber als Verbraucher weiß man nicht unbedingt auswendig, was denn nun die Variante UX31A-R4004H von der UX31A-R4004V unterscheidet, sprich nachschauen 
Hier mal ein paar Vergleichslinks:
ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4004H (90NIOA312N11325D151C)
ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4003P (90NIOA312N11226Z151C)
ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4003V (90NIOA312N1122VL151)
ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4004V (90NIOA312N1132VL151)
ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4005H (90NIOA312N12325D151C)

Leistungsmäßig unterscheiden sie sich kaum. Der i7 ist einfach nur mit 200MHz mehr getaktet und *kein *Quadcore! Sprich der ist eher nur Geldverschwendung.
Ich persönlich finde folgendes Modell eigentlich ganz in Ordnung: ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-R4005H (90NIOA312N12325D151C)



NEIN ???^^


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

MSI GE60-i550M245 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-3210M / 4GB RAM / 500GB / 650M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de

kann mal bitte jemand eine objektive wertung zu diesem laptop abgeben.. bf3 sollte schon halbwegs gut drauf laufen, sonst kann ich mir das "gaming-notebook" auch schenken..


----------



## Darkseth (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Gutes Display (in matt), gute Austattung (hat z.B. auch nen mSata slot für ne ssd neben der HDD). GT 650m ist für den Preis auch ganz gut (ab 800€ gibts aber schon ne gtx 660m).

Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung nicht wirklich gut, und es hat ne Klavierlack oberfläche, die fingerabdrücke und Staub abzieht. 

Alternativ wäre das Lenovo Y580: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/len...fcampaign_id=45c48cce2e2d7fbdea1afc51c7c6ad26
Dieses wäre ne ganze ecke besser verarbeitet. Hat zwar ein spiegelndes Display, aber super schwarz-werte und Kontrast. (Das Lenovo hat übrigens auch nen mSata slot), zudem eine beleuchtete Tastatur!


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

sieht auch echt nett aus.. danke für den hinweis.. 

mal rein interessehalber wie schaut es denn bei den mobilen versionen von i5 und gtx660 mit bf3 oder fifa13 tauglichkeit aus??


----------



## Darkseth (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

FIFA 13 ist ein Witz, was dessen Hardware anforderung angeht 
Ne GTX 660m schafft da 155 fps auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen (mit Vsync (und da der monitor eh nur 60 Herz kann)), wirst du perfekt konstante 60 fps haben.
BF3 läuft auf Hoch mit 39 fps, auf Mittel mit 50 fps

Mit der CPU weiß ichs nicht genau. Würde schätzen, mit nem i7 Quad kämst du vll auf 10-15% mehr Leistung. Aber da eh die Grafikkarte hauptsächlich Limitiert, ist das schon okay. Die GTX 660m ist immerhin auch "nur" auf dem Niveau einer 80€ 6770, und die ist nicht gerade die schnellste. Ein Dual Core mit SMT bekommt das schon ganz gut hin


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

danke für die infos..


----------



## _PeG_ (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

ASUS N56VZ-S4016H Notebook (39cm (15,6“); 8GB RAM; 1000GB HDD; BluRay, Windows 8) bei notebooksbilliger.de

was meinst ihr zu diesem kleinen prachtstück?? nicht zu schwer, bluray drin, sound ganz ordentlich, wohl geiler display usw....

oder??


----------



## Darkseth (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Ich hab das kleinere N56VJ (also im grunde nur ne schwächere Hardwarekonfiguration), und bin damit zufrieden (zumindest mit SSD und nachdem ich Win 7 drauf gehauen hab. Dort ist ein Qualcom Atheros W-Lan chip verbaut, und dafür gibts von Qualcomm keine gescheiten Win 8 treiber - Dadurch konnte ich nicht ins Wlan Netzwerk meienr Uni. Mit win 7 gehts problemlos)

Das N56 ist aber ein reines Multimedia Notebook, und kein Gamer Notebook. Deswegen hast du auch "nur" eine GT 650m (und das mit DDR3 speicher) zu dem stolzen Preis. Dafür glänzt es mit nem genialen Display, Guter Verarbeitung mit Alu gehäuse, externem Subwoofer, tastaturbeleuchtung, bzw grundsätzlich gutem Allround paket.


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich hab das kleinere N56VJ (also im grunde nur ne schwächere Hardwarekonfiguration), und bin damit zufrieden (zumindest mit SSD und nachdem ich Win 7 drauf gehauen hab. Dort ist ein Qualcom Atheros W-Lan chip verbaut, und dafür gibts von Qualcomm keine gescheiten Win 8 treiber - Dadurch konnte ich nicht ins Wlan Netzwerk meienr Uni. Mit win 7 gehts problemlos)
> 
> Das N56 ist aber ein reines Multimedia Notebook, und kein Gamer Notebook. Deswegen hast du auch "nur" eine GT 650m (und das mit DDR3 speicher) zu dem stolzen Preis. Dafür glänzt es mit nem genialen Display, Guter Verarbeitung mit Alu gehäuse, externem Subwoofer, tastaturbeleuchtung, bzw grundsätzlich gutem Allround paket.



prinzipiell habe ich ja nen netten "gaming"-desktop-pc.. siehe signatur.. und brauche nicht unbedingt ein gamernotebook.. aber mal ne runde bf3 sollte schon drin sein.. aber da ich ne ordentliche bluray sammlung habe scheint der display fabelhaft zu sein.. 

wobei natürlich dann auch ein ultrabook mit externem bluray laufwerk cool wäre.. ach ich weiß auch nicht.. 

am liebsten wäre mir eine mischung aus beidem..


----------



## CheGuevara23 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau alles mit dabei sein muss, jedoch habe Ich einen Vorschlag der dir vielleicht helfen wird. Ich hab gelesen, dass Bf3 zum Pflichtprogramm gehört (Ja! Von dem ganzen Studiumzeugs habe Ich nur Bf3 gelesen  ) 

Ich habe ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit einem i7-3610QM (4x 2.30 GHz), eine GTX660m mit 2GB VRAM und 6GB RAM. Der Bildschirm hat die Auflösung 1366x768 und ist spiegelnd. (Bei deiner Preisklasse wirst du FullHD und ein mattes Display + ne bessere GraKa bekommen) Der Singleplayer läuft mit 1366x768, alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA, 16x AF,HBAO mit 40-50fps.Online habe Ich es noch nicht getestet. Das NB hat mich 851€ gekostet (vor einem Monat gekauft) Im Punkt Qualität spielen die Lenovos auch ganz oben mit. Was Ich mit dem ganzen Post sagen will:

Um Bf3 brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen und von der Qualität, Leistung und Verarbeitung her würde Ich dir ein Lenovo-NB empfehlen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (22. Januar 2013)

CheGuevara23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau alles mit dabei sein muss, jedoch habe Ich einen Vorschlag der dir vielleicht helfen wird. Ich hab gelesen, dass Bf3 zum Pflichtprogramm gehört (Ja! Von dem ganzen Studiumzeugs habe Ich nur Bf3 gelesen  )
> 
> Ich habe ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit einem i7-3610QM (4x 2.30 GHz), eine GTX660m mit 2GB VRAM und 6GB RAM. Der Bildschirm hat die Auflösung 1366x768 und ist spiegelnd. (Bei deiner Preisklasse wirst du FullHD und ein mattes Display + ne bessere GraKa bekommen) Der Singleplayer läuft mit 1366x768, alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA, 16x AF,HBAO mit 40-50fps.Online habe Ich es noch nicht getestet. Das NB hat mich 851 gekostet (vor einem Monat gekauft) Im Punkt Qualität spielen die Lenovos auch ganz oben mit. Was Ich mit dem ganzen Post sagen will:
> 
> Um Bf3 brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen und von der Qualität, Leistung und Verarbeitung her würde Ich dir ein Lenovo-NB empfehlen



 Ja des geht sicher


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*



CheGuevara23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau alles mit dabei sein muss, jedoch habe Ich einen Vorschlag der dir vielleicht helfen wird. Ich hab gelesen, dass Bf3 zum Pflichtprogramm gehört (Ja! Von dem ganzen Studiumzeugs habe Ich nur Bf3 gelesen )


 
 




CheGuevara23 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit einem  i7-3610QM (4x 2.30 GHz), eine GTX660m mit 2GB VRAM und 6GB RAM. Der  Bildschirm hat die Auflösung 1366x768 und ist spiegelnd. (Bei deiner  Preisklasse wirst du FullHD und ein mattes Display + ne bessere GraKa  bekommen) Der Singleplayer läuft mit 1366x768, alles auf Ultra, 4x MSAA,  16x AF,HBAO mit 40-50fps.Online habe Ich es noch nicht getestet. Das NB  hat mich 851€ gekostet (vor einem Monat gekauft) Im Punkt Qualität  spielen die Lenovos auch ganz oben mit. Was Ich mit dem ganzen Post  sagen will:
> 
> Um Bf3 brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen und von der  Qualität, Leistung und Verarbeitung her würde Ich dir ein Lenovo-NB  empfehlen



oha, das klingt aber interessant.. allerdings ein mattes display ist pflicht und full hd wäre ganz cool.. 




*
EDIT:*
LENOVO IDEAPAD Y580 M772RGE Notebook (39cm (15,6")Full HD; Core i7; 8GB RAM; FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de
_(nur mal als beispiel)
_
sieht wirklich gut aus, aber mattes display und ssd (die man ja nach kaufen kann) muss einfach sein.. und ein bluray laufwerk wäre auch von vorteil (habe 251 blurays).. 

*EDIT2:*
ASUS UX51VZ-CN035H ZENBOOK [15.6" FULL HD,i7-3612QM,8GB RAM,256GB SSD,GT650M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
_(anderes beispiel)_

das ding wäre echt sehr geil!!

*EDIT3:*
ich muss mir wohl mal klar werden was ich wirklich möchte und was finanziell möglich ist.. aber eure hilfe hier trägt zur findung enorm bei..


----------



## sir qlimax (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

ich stehe genau vor der selben frage.... hab nen dicken pc und muss nicht unbedingt bf3 auf dem laptop spielen können... 

brauche das notebook eher für die schule.... nur steh ich aber auch auf gute hardware  

daher tuh ich mich schwer einen laptop wie das samsung serie 9 zukaufen was 1000 euro kostet und da dann nur eine HD 4000 drinne ist. woanders bekommt man eben für weniger eine gtx660m..... obwohl ich sie nicht brauche  hach ist das schwer 

habe diese 3 zur zeit mal im warenkorb:

Samsung Serie 9 900X4D A03 38,1cm Ultrabook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus N56VZ-S4016H 39,2 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 700Z5C S03 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

die serie 9 von samsung hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, aber bevor ich dazu greife, dann doch lieber eine variante des ux31a von asus.. hat den besseren display.. 

an sich habe ich einen guten gaming pc, aber du hast schon recht, wieso für 1000 euro nen laptop holen, wenn man für das selbe geld auch schon eine potentere soll heißen gamingtaugliche variante bekommt.. mensch ist das schwer..  (und sinnlos geld aus dem fenster werfen möchte und kann ich auch nicht!!)


----------



## sir qlimax (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

die  ux31a sind echt genial aber mir sind 13" dann doch zu klein.


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Januar 2013)

dann dürfte das ux51 (oben von mir mit link gepostet) passen..


----------



## Vicblau (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

ab wieviel € kann man bf3 auf nen laptop auf den höhsten einstellungen spielen? oO


----------



## _PeG_ (23. Januar 2013)

das wird dir so niemand sagen können.. es kommt ja immer auf die mehr oder weniger potente hardware an..

es gibt also keine "ab dem preis läuft bf3" grenze.. 

aber grundsätzlich gilt wohl je mehr man investiert desto wahrscheinlicher ist die bereitschaft der komponenten bf3 auch auf ultra flüssig wiederzugeben..


----------



## Darkseth (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Ab  1400€ (7970m Grafik). Das weiß ich, da ich eine 10-15% schnellere 7870 im Desktop hab, und BF3 auf max unter Full HD bei mir mit 45-50 fps läuft im offline modus. Online auf ner großen map dann evtl 40 fps~ und das ist die grenze zu "flüssig". 50-60 fps wären aber noch etwas besser.
Aber da würd ich leiber auf "hoch" spielen. Ist eh nur minimal schlechter als Ultra, kostet aber deutlich weniger Leistung. Ultra kostet da vll 50-100% mehr Leistung für gleiche fps, sieht aber keine 5% besser aus.


----------



## _PeG_ (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

*(1)*
gibt es derzeit ein besseres ultrabook als unten genanntes??
(habe bewusst die i5 variante gewählt, da mir ein i7 mit 200mhz mehr keinen aufpreis von knapp 200 euro wert ist!!)

ASUS UX31A-R4002H ULTRABOOK ZENBOOK PRIME [FULL HD IPS,Ivy Bridge,SSD,WiDi] bei notebooksbilliger.de


kommt denn demnächst neue hardware auf dem markt, so dass die preise fallen?? 



*(2)*
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/stu...s+n56vz+s4016h+notebook/action/add_merkzettel

meinungen bitte..  (graka hat allerdings nur ddr3 ram)



*(3)*
hat jemand erfahrung mit den xmg modellen von schenker?? würde ein brauchbares modell mit einer nvidia gtx660m hinbekommen für knapp 1.100€.. ist das eine ordentliche graka (bzgl. bf3)?? 



*(4)*
hat jemand erfahrungen mit dieser firma "one"?? da kann man auch notebooks zusammenstellen..



*(5)*
vorschläge??

- max. 15,6"
- sollte ungern 3kg übersteigen
- bf3 spielbar wäre cool (sonst wird es ein ultrabook und bf3 ist eben für meinen desktop-pc reserviert)
- nonglare display + full hd (pflicht!!)
- bluray laufwerk



*(6)*
danke


----------



## _PeG_ (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

brauche hilfe..


----------



## _PeG_ (12. März 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Samsung Serie 5 Ultra 530U3C A0B bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

Acer Aspire S3-391-33214G52add das Ultrabook™ für Alle bei notebooksbilliger.de





*EDIT:* nur noch für die uni, spiele pc steht daheim..


----------



## dennis008 (13. März 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

Hallo, 

mit einem Ultrabook wirst du wohl kaum Battlefield spielen können...


----------



## _PeG_ (13. März 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

danke.. ist auch nicht mehr angedacht!! 
nur noch für die uni, sorry habe es vergessen dazu zu schreiben!!


----------



## _PeG_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: --> notebook für studium, referendariat und games gesucht <--*

thread closed!!

habe mir jetzt das asus ux31a mit i5 und 256gb ssd für 799,- inkl. externem dvd laufwerk von lg und externer 500gb festplatte lacier im porsche design.. ebay und verhandlungsgeschick sei dank.. 

das ultrabook ist der pure wahnsinn!! 

grüße und danke an alle die mir hier ratschläge gegeben haben..


----------

